# General > Biodiversity >  Bees and wasps

## badger

Since buying my house I've done my best to make it wild life friendly, planting things bees like etc., and until the other day it was doing quite well.  Every year I have a couple of bushes full of little bees and a couple full of wasps, which I'm not so keen on but I suppose they have a right.  Yesterday I was shocked to see all wasps, whole row of bushes full of them and no sign of the bees.  Can't see a wasp nest but must be one somewhere.  Have the wasps driven the bees away and what can I do?

----------


## Scunner

Find the nest and exterminate - wasps are real b's

----------


## badger

I can't!  It was in my roof once and I got Council to sort them out then stopped the hole but when they were there I saw them flying in and out and they're not doing that now.  Every year they start to build in my shed so that get's thrown out but now I can't see where they're going.  They just seem to be all over the bushes but not flying anywhere else.  Really annoying.

Just spent more time out there and can see they're in the other end of my roof.  Any suggestions for getting rid as Council website says they only do it for council house tenants now?

----------


## Scunner

Maybe the nest is in the bushes

----------


## buddy

Hi Badger I have sent you a PM Caithness Pest Control tel.07778123994 or 01847 892025 I can treat the wasps nest in your house for you.

Thanks
Isobel

----------


## badger

Thanks Isobel.  I've PMd you back !

----------


## Fran

I had Caithness pest control here last week and a very nice girl got rid  of my wasp nest up in the corner of my house for £40 and no problems since. You are not allowed to kill bees.

----------


## badger

She's been to me today and sprayed the nest but can't do anything about the bushes so I'm going to have to try some suggestions on the net.  It's a shame as I've gone to such trouble planting things bees will like and they used to share bushes between them but now the wasps have driven the bees away.

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

Pour petrol all over the nests and ignite..... stand well clear...... They don't like being torched..... the few that "escape" the inferno can be finished off "humanely" with a flamethrower...... I hate wasps!

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> They just seem to be all over the bushes but not flying anywhere else. Really annoying.


TORCH the bushes... go in with a Sheen X300 flame gun and burn those mothers down (shamone!)...... burning wasp disco inferno! (Grab crotch, moonwalk, shamone!)

Wasps hate being burnt alive, trust me  :Wink:

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

By the way,

I have a Sheen X-300 for sale if you're interested?




Will torch the MOFOS to fried wasp status guaranteed.

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

BTW,,,,, that guy is a wimp,,,,, crank her up to 80PSI and add a bit of petrol to the mix.... wasps evaporate on impact......

I can get rid of your wasps but it's a far from "humane" procedure.... it's all about burning their yellow striped asses into oblivion and making sure that any (who may survive being cooked) will make a note NEVER to return to your garden.

----------


## bogart

Shame about the extreme anti-wasp comments here!  I can fully understand folk wanting to get rid of them if people are at risk of being stung though, since I have dealt with nests before myself as a safety measure, but some of these comments are plain nasty and unecessary.  Anyway, I just wanted to say that wasps were a very efficient pollinator of the gooseberry and currant bushed in my garden last spring.  I watched them for ages from very close range, they weren't bothered by me in the slightest.  They're only likely to be a danger to people in the late summer.  My fruit bushes were laden with berries by then and no, I wasn't harrassed by wasps when I was harvesting the fruit! Wasps are also efficient predators of "pests" like caterpillars that might be eating your cabbages.  There is a natural balance, if onl;y we'd stop messing with it.

----------


## Liz

I completely agree with you bogart.

There were loads of wasps on our cotoneaster hedge this summer but they weren't a problem and didn't attack even though I went up close.
I put up a couple of waspinators as I was just worried they might sting my cat who hid in the hedge.

Killing them should always be a last resort. As you say they are great pollinators and so are needed along with bees.

Man has upset the balance of nature by killing so many animals.

----------


## Kenn

Had plenty of wasps here too this summer, I would not think to exterminate them, they too have a place in nature's plans.

----------


## RagnarRocks

Wasps are very good for aphid control and clearing stuff up they are natures wee garbage men. I can't say I've ever been stung by a wasp even when sitting in a pub beer garden and seeing them whizzing around obviously off their trolleys on hooch yes they can be a nuisance but I've found by sitting still they crawl around then decide you're to big to eat and vanish

----------

